# A question for the Hospital heads...



## Headflux (Jun 23, 2012)

All you hospital/asylum seekers ;-) out of all the places you've been, which has had the most eeerie/disturbing/repressive atmosphere? I know going at night would obviously make any place more sinister but I wondered if anyone had experienced anything whatever time of day they went..


----------



## mookster (Jun 23, 2012)

The only hospital I've felt proper uneasy in was Barrow Gurney and I have no idea why, the place just gave me an odd feeling. Not exactly repressive just odd.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 23, 2012)

are we talking ghosties here?

I saw a few pikeys in Barnes once


----------



## krela (Jun 23, 2012)

Old chestnut...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 23, 2012)

The women's pavilion in the north west sector at Beelitz Heilstatten and we had no idea about its history at the time.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 23, 2012)

For me St Andrews in Norwich, but probably because ALL windows are boarded and so very dark inside, and I was doing a first visit, solo!

I have had people with me at Sevs who have got very freaked out by being in one of the operating rooms. Not sure why, I was ok there.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> The women's pavilion in the north west sector at Beelitz Heilstatten and we had no idea about its history at the time.



Definitely Beelitz for me too, specifically in the tunnels. I'd read up about that guy before I went, and even though I didn't go to his specific 'hunting grounds' I kept imagining every single bloody noise was him lurking in the darkness...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 23, 2012)

There is defo something about Beelitz and I had't read about the murder before hand


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> The women's pavilion in the north west sector at Beelitz Heilstatten and we had no idea about its history at the time.



Ooh, can't wait to go! 



UE-OMJ said:


> For me St Andrews in Norwich, but probably because ALL windows are boarded and so very dark inside, and I was doing a first visit, solo!
> 
> I have had people with me at Sevs who have got very freaked out by being in one of the operating rooms. Not sure why, I was ok there.



Yes and yes. Had that feeling in St. Andrews, and I think it was 100% jusat the darkness. 



Priority 7 said:


> There is defo something about Beelitz and I had't read about the murder before hand



Whoa, hang on.... murder? Most foul? You didn't tell me this before you booked me on the flight!


----------



## GregH (Jun 23, 2012)

Headflux, did you have one this morning then?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 23, 2012)

pool parc in the middle of the night takes on a totally different most uncomfortable feeling...and talgarth again middle of night most odd surpresive feeling...


----------



## Headflux (Jun 23, 2012)

GregH said:


> Headflux, did you have one this morning then?



Ha...that one seemed a 'happy' place to me.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never felt spooked in a hospital. The only place I have felt uncomfortable and happy to get out of, was a church in Bolton. And I don't really know why.


----------



## GregH (Jun 23, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Ha...that one seemed a 'happy' place to me.



Probably down to the weather? Lol


----------



## night crawler (Jun 23, 2012)

evilnoodle said:


> I have never felt spooked in a hospital. The only place I have felt uncomfortable and happy to get out of, was a church in Bolton. And I don't really know why.


God was breathing down your neck for desecrating is church, mind you if it's the one near the station it gave me the creeps walking by it.
Only hospital I've been in is Fairmile but that never gave me the creeps though I've heard the that the builders have heard screaming and others kids crying and I'm sure security are not keen on walking round at night..
Only think I don't like is ROC post's I've only been in one and I could not wait to get out.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't really feel that at all and i do a lot of hospitals/asylums. Even in a semi live one with at 3am when a patient i guessed screamed like a banshee some place with a bad dream didn't put me off. i don't believe in the supernatural ghosts or ghouls, so when i hear noises in the dark i think security /police or explorer or ned/pikey.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 23, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ooh, can't wait to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cos I knew you would act like a wussy case in point


----------



## matt22272 (Jun 24, 2012)

The chapel at hellingly hospital, a very strange uneasy vibe from there


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 24, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Whoa, hang on.... murder? !



Die Besten von Beelitz... some gadgy used to prowl the grounds up in the NW sector and rape women out for walks or taking a short cut. He started strangling them with their own underwear or possibly with underwear he'd brought with him, it's not clear which. He got ever bolder until he eventually attacked a doctor's wife, ripped her baby out of her arms and smashed it on a tree to silence it, then raped and strangled her. In the end he came unstuck because he attacked two women out together and they over powered him and called the dibble. He's currently due to be considered for parile as I understand it but unlikely to ever be released on the grounds of mental health.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 24, 2012)

evilnoodle said:


> The only place I have felt uncomfortable and happy to get out of, was a church in Bolton. And I don't really know why.



That was cos the ghost of Fred Dibner was watching you to make sure you didn't nick the lead flashings...


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 24, 2012)

Not been for over 30 years but when I seen a few reports of Loughborough general I got a cold sudder. May of been because it was where I had the snip!! GF


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, FFS. I bugger off back to sea, and the same old crap pops up yet again. 

Apologies to those who found the thread interesting, but I'm hitting the Close Thread button now. Sorry and all that.


----------

